# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mondhoek eczeem (Cheilitis angularis) en Lippen eczeem - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Mondhoek eczeem (Cheilitis angularis)*

*Omschrijving*
Bij een mondhoek eczeem is er sprake van vaak een chronische, soms acute ontsteking van de mondhoeken. Medische benamingen zijn chelitis angularis of perlèche. Voor mondhoek eczeem zijn vele oorzaken aan te duiden. De aandoening kan op alle leeftijden voorkomen.
Mondhoek eczeem kan samen voorkomen met de evenzo vaak voorkomende lippen eczeem.

*Hoe ontstaat het*
Een mondhoek eczeem ontstaat door ophoping van speeksel in de mondhoeken; hierdoor ontstaat er een ontstekingsreactie van de huid. Niet zelden wordt de ontsteking gecompliceerd door een infectie met een schimmel (Candida albicans) of een huidbacterie. Bij jonge kinderen en zuigelingen kan mondhoekeczeem ontstaan door kwijlen. Kinderen met een aangeboren vergrote tong (bijv. bij syndroom van Down of congenitale hypothyreoïdie) kunnen ook meer dan normaal last hebben van kwijlen. Bij oudere kinderen en volwassenen kan mondhoek eczeem optreden in het kader van atopisch eczeem (gevoelige huid!). Vooral mensen met diepe mondhoekplooien zijn extra vatbaar. Bij oudere mensen kan mondhoek eczeem optreden door slecht zittend kunstgebit en ten gevolge van verslapping van de mondspieren, waardoor deze mensen s nachts gaan kwijlen. Acuut mondhoek eczeem wordt nog eens gezien na een lang bezoek bij de tandarts, waarbij de mond langdurig open heeft gestaan en /of beschadigd is door het toedoen van de tandarts of het instrumentarium. Vaak is hierbij slechts één mondhoek aangedaan; in de overige gevallen zijn beide hoeken ontstoken.
In zeldzame gevallen zien we mondhoek eczeem als uiting van vitamine of mineralen tekort. Hier dient alleen gedacht te worden wanneer alle andere mogelijk oorzaken zijn uitgesloten.

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen*
In de mondhoek(en) zien we roodheid en kleine kloofjes. Geleidelijk aan kan de roodheid groter worden en de kloofjes dieper en ook pijnlijker worden. Een gelige korst kan wijzen op een infectie met een huidbacterie; een wittige beslag op een Candida infectie. 

_Mondhoek eczeem_

_Mondhoek eczeem - infectie met een huidbacterie_

_Mondhoek eczeem - Candida infectie_

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
De diagnose wordt op het blote oog gesteld. Aanvullend en op indicatie kan er een bacterie of schimmelkweek worden gedaan van de huid. De voedingsstatus wordt alleen onderzocht in therapieresistente gevallen.

*Wat is de behandeling*
*1. Oorzaak indien mogelijk behandelen* 
Advies tandarts bij slecht zittend kunstgebit
*2. Ontsteking bestrijden* 
Milde corticosteroïd crèmes
*3. Infectie behandelen*
* Bij een huidbacterie: lokale en soms orale antibiotica
* Bij een schimmel: lokale antischimmelmiddelen.
*4. Hypoallergene lippenzalf gebruiken*. 
Vermijd het gebruik van de bekende lippenzalfjes zoals Labello of Blistex. Deze bevatten parfum of irriterende conserveermiddelen. Een goede lippenzalf is bijvoorbeeld op basis van Unguentum Lanette (op recept te krijgen).

*Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen*
Bij jeuk niet aflikken met de tong. Door het frequent aflikken van de mondhoeken wordt de afwijking alleen maar erger.

*Wat zijn de vooruitzichten*
Mondhoek eczeem heeft de neiging om steeds terug te keren, met name als de oorzaak niet (goed) behandeld wordt of kan worden. 

_(Bron: huidarts.com)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Lippen eczeem*

*Omschrijving*
Lippen eczeem is een acute of chronische ontsteking van de lippen en kan op iedere leeftijd voorkomen. De medische naam is "cheilitis simplex". Deze gewone vorm van lippen eczeem dient men te onderscheiden van zonbeschadigde lippen, de zogenaamde "cheilitis actinica".

*Hoe ontstaat het*
Meerdere oorzaken zijn mogelijk. Meestal wordt lippeneczeem veroorzaakt door factoren van buitenaf.
*1. Uitdroging.*
Bijv. na zonblootstelling bij het skiën of blootstelling aan droge koude lucht.
*2. In het kader van atopisch eczeem (gevoelige huid).*
Hierbij is sprake van irritatie reactie op zwak toxische stoffen, bijv. water, zepen , tandpasta, citrusvruchten etc... Ook kan het eczeem in de mondhoeken zitten. (Kijk ook bij mondhoek eczeem hierboven.)
*3. Contactallergie.*
Meest voorkomende oorzaken hierbij zijn lippenstift, tandheelkundige producten (kunstgebit, spalkjes) en medicinale zalfjes (berucht is de koortslip crème !).
Ook zijn er stoffen die in combinatie met zonlicht een reactie kunnen uitlokken. Berucht is hierbij het gebruik van eau de cologne waarin bergamot olie zit. Lees ook bij Berloque dermatitis.
*4. Toxische reacties.*
Door aanbrengen van stoffen die niet primair bedoeld zijn voor de lipregio. Bekend is het per ongeluk aanbrengen van benzoylperoxide op de lippen die bedoeld is voor de behandeling van acné.
*5. Liplik syndroom.*
Juist door het frequent (en soms dwangmatig) aflikken van de lippen raakt de lippenhuid uitgedroogd en geïrriteerd.

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen*
We zien aan de lippen roodheid, schilfering en soms korstjes met kloofjes. Bij uitgebreide en langdurig bestaand eczeem kan de huid rondom de lippen ook meedoen. Bij de donkere huid zien vooral donkere verkleuringen van de huid. Een lippeneczeem kan ook secundair besmet raken met een huidbacterie of een schimmel.

_Lippen eczeem_

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
De diagnose kan op het blote oog worden gesteld. De oorzaak dient uitgezocht te worden. Aanvullend onderzoek kan bestaan uit:
* Bloed en /of huidtesten, om een allergisch aanleg uit te sluiten
* Plakproeven, bij verdenking op een contactallergie

*Wat is de behandeling*
* Vethoudende zalfjes, voor meerdere malen per dag. Voorbeelden zijn cacaoboter en vaseline of lanette bevattende lippenzalfjes (op recept verkrijgbaar). De vrij verkrijgbare lippenzalfjes (zoals Labello of Blistex) zijn niet geschikt; mensen kunnen hierop contactallergische - of irritatie reacties krijgen door o.a. de parfumstof die erin verwerkt is.
* Milde corticosteroïd crèmes bij ontsteking.

*Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen*
* Bij jeuk niet aflikken met de tong. Door het frequent aflikken van de lippen wordt de afwijking alleen maar erger.
* Vermijd het gebruik van huismiddeltjes voor de lippen. Berucht is contactallergie voor perubalsem die verwerkt is in Purol zalf. Ook medicinale lippenzalfjes (bijv. anti-koortslip crème) kunnen een contactallergie van de lip veroorzaken.

*Wat zijn de vooruitzichten*
De aandoening kan chronisch worden in sommige gevallen. Het is daarom zaak om oorzakelijke factoren te herkennen en mee te behandelen. 

_(Bron: huidarts.com)_

----------

